# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  &#20320;&#22909;&#65281;
大家好！ 我是新加坡人。I'm from Singapore.  知道新加坡在那里吗？ 
在新加坡， 我国教育部实行双语政策， 因此本地所有的华族学生都能以英语和华语沟通。 虽然自己是华人， 但是这里大多数的年轻人（包括我）都常以英文交谈。因此华文程度不比英文来得好。若有中国人在  此， 请多多指教！ 
I'm also interested in learning Russian, which was why i found my way to this site. Learnt french for two years abt 5 yrs ago in sch, trying to catch up on my rusty French after so many yrs.  
It would be nice to have an opportunity to interact with many other people interested in learning languages!

----------


## maraone

hi,I am Chinese from Canton,can you speak Cantonese? In my mind, a lot
of Singaporean speak perfect Cantonese,hehe.
你的华文写得很好,真不敢给你指教什么,呵呵  ::

----------


## hangjian

hi! I'm a Cantonese too, and proud of it! 
I speak cantonese, but i'm not very good at it, and my spoken chinese is no good...but things come out better when i'm typing cos it gives me more time to create a "nicer-sounding" sentence haha 
你住在广东省什么地方？ 我的祖先是从番禺来的。hmm 你来过新加坡是吗？

----------


## Pravit

Man, guys, I wish I could speak Chinese. My parents were from Thailand, although they're Chinese, and most of the Thai Chinese are from Fukkien region if I'm not wrong.

----------


## hangjian

hi Pravit! 
well at least you're learning! trying to learn russian myself too. 
i've got the feeling that most singaporean chinese are from 福建 too.

----------


## Pravit

Really? So a lot of Singaporean Chinese speak the same dialect(chao jo or chouzhou, I can't remember how to write it)?

----------


## hangjian

actually most know a little bit of Hokkien （福建话）..Yeah there're some 潮州 pple around too...mostly its the Hokkien swear words that're most popular haha 
But there're pple from many many different dialect groups over here...but imho, Hokkien is most widely spoken. 
But there's the worry that few young pple want to speak dialect these days. Perhaps our "Speak Mandarin Campaign" in the 60s(?) got too successful.

----------


## maraone

> hi! I'm a Cantonese too, and proud of it! 
> I speak cantonese, but i'm not very good at it, and my spoken chinese is no good...but things come out better when i'm typing cos it gives me more time to create a "nicer-sounding" sentence haha 
> 你住在广东省什么地方？ 我的祖先是从番禺来的。hmm 你来过新加坡是吗？

 
我住在广州,和番禺只隔着珠江.我没去过新加坡,有时间会去那里看看的.
你来过大陆吗?

----------

